# runnah's sure fire tips to getting good advice on equipment



## runnah

If you follow these tips, your questions will be answered with speed and accuracy.

1. State your budget. Knowing how much you have to spend will allow people to accurately suggest equipment that is the best in your price range.

2. State what you have currently. This will allow for proper compatibility in the suggestions.

3. State your intentions. Taking photos of birds from a quarter mile away and photos of bugs require vastly different setups.

4. State your skill level. Don't be bashful, if you don't know what a function does or why you need something, ask away.

5. Do some research before hand. The Internet is a vast place full of somewhat accurate information. Come to the table with an educated question and save yourself and everyone else time and frustrations.


----------



## MSnowy

I like #5 the most. When I was thinking about getting into photography 4 years ago I did just that. I researched on the internet and was pointed to TFP for answers to my questions. So are you saying new people should leave get more info and then come back.


----------



## table1349

runnah said:


> If you follow these tips, your questions will be answered with speed and accuracy.
> 
> 1. State your budget. Knowing how much you have to spend will allow people to accurately suggest equipment that is the best in your price range.
> 
> 2. State what you have currently. This will allow for proper comparability in the suggestions.
> 
> 3. State your intentions. Taking photos of birds from a quarter mile away and photos of bugs require vastly different setups.
> 
> 4. State your skill level. Don't be bashful, if you don't know what a function does or why you need something, ask away.
> 
> 5. Do some research before hand. The Internet is a vast place full of somewhat accurate information. Come to the table with an educated question and save yourself and everyone else time and frustrations.



Please if I may, let me reorganize those for you.  

1. Do some research before hand. The Internet is a vast place full of  somewhat accurate information. Come to the table with an educated  question and save yourself and everyone else time and frustrations.

2. State your skill level. Don't be bashful, if you don't know what a function does or why you need something, ask away.

3. See #2.

4. State your intentions. Taking photos of birds from a quarter mile away and photos of bugs require vastly different setups.

5. State what you have currently. This will allow for proper comparability in the suggestions.

6. State your budget. Knowing how much you have to spend will allow people  to accurately suggest equipment that is the best in your price range.


----------



## manaheim

This is awesome. Some moderator should make this a sticky.


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> This is awesome. Some moderator should make this a sticky.



If only we knew one.


----------



## table1349

manaheim said:


> This is awesome. Some moderator should make this a sticky.


----------



## ratssass

I,too,like 5 the best....move it to 1.The main problem I've ever had,is,how to craft a question.So,so,so many times have I asked a simple question here,that requires no background as to equipment,ability level,etc.I'm not saying that those background items aren't useful,but it seems they too often used to create an opinion,and then opinions are argued and all the OP wanted was a readers digest version.Is he/she headed in the direction to find the answer?Sometimes,small steps/little bites,encourages (at least me),further exploration.



LMAO..........MAYBE I SHOULD READ THE OP THREAD TITLE!!!!!........sorry,runnah......that applied to general questions...**slowly goes back under the bridge,with his fellow trolls**


----------



## manaheim

I'm just gonna go ahead and stick this and we'll see if I get in trouble for it later.


----------



## table1349

manaheim said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and stick this and we'll see if I get in trouble for it later.



Well if you do send this to Terri from me.


----------



## MSnowy

runnah said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of some, somehow, TPF doesn't qualify as "the internet", because people who come here asking what many see as ridiculously simple questions are routinely lambasted for not doing research on "the internet".  Seems people would rather type out tomes of criticisms instead of a sentence or two to answer a simple question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liken it to showing up at a random car dealership and saying "I want a car". You'll get terrible service and end up walking away ripped off and disappointed. Show up to a dealership with a particular type of car with features you like and you'll have a better experience.
> 
> TPF is indeed on the Internet but it isn't google.
Click to expand...


I don't think the owners of this forum or their paying supporters agree  with this. I'm sure they're striving to be the number #1 search result  on Google.


----------



## table1349

What...You mean if I show up at a car dealership and when they ask "what kind of car I am looking for" and I tell them "a white one" they won't know exactly what my wants and needs are.  Well no wonder I felt disappointed and ripped off the last time I bought a vehicle.  I wasn't sure I needed that custom built Mercedes Benz Pickup Truck for $190,000.00 but they said it came in white so I thought they knew what I needed.


----------



## Steve5D

runnah said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of some, somehow, TPF doesn't qualify as "the internet", because people who come here asking what many see as ridiculously simple questions are routinely lambasted for not doing research on "the internet".  Seems people would rather type out tomes of criticisms instead of a sentence or two to answer a simple question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liken it to showing up at a random car dealership and saying "I want a car". You'll get terrible service and end up walking away ripped off and disappointed. Show up to a dealership with a particular type of car with features you like and you'll have a better experience.
> 
> TPF is indeed on the Internet but it isn't google.
Click to expand...


Well, if I was a complete neophyte who wanted to do some research on cameras, I might conclude that a photography forum would be a good place to start. So, I go to Google and type "photography forum" into the search block.

What do you think is the very first listing?

Yeah...


----------



## Steve5D

runnah said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of some, somehow, TPF doesn't qualify as "the internet", because people who come here asking what many see as ridiculously simple questions are routinely lambasted for not doing research on "the internet".  Seems people would rather type out tomes of criticisms instead of a sentence or two to answer a simple question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liken it to showing up at a random car dealership and saying "I want a car". You'll get terrible service and end up walking away ripped off and disappointed. Show up to a dealership with a particular type of car with features you like and you'll have a better experience.
> 
> TPF is indeed on the Internet but it isn't google.
Click to expand...


It's nothing like that at all.

The car dealership wants to sell you something. TPF does not...


----------



## manaheim

Officially, TPF is all about helping folks so technically posts with zero up-front work are 100% okay and should be encouraged.  There are also plenty of folks on here who haven't answered the same question a thousand times (and a few who are so patient that they don't care at the *ten* thousandth time) that it's really not a big deal.

That said... the user who puts a little work into reading a few things out on the internet will get a lot further quite a bit faster, because they will be able to ask some more specific and refined questions.

BTW, that reading on the internet includes the 40,000 threads on here about "what camera should I buy"... after all, TPF IS a part of the internet.


----------



## manaheim

Steve5D said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the minds of some, somehow, TPF doesn't qualify as "the internet", because people who come here asking what many see as ridiculously simple questions are routinely lambasted for not doing research on "the internet". Seems people would rather type out tomes of criticisms instead of a sentence or two to answer a simple question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liken it to showing up at a random car dealership and saying "I want a car". You'll get terrible service and end up walking away ripped off and disappointed. Show up to a dealership with a particular type of car with features you like and you'll have a better experience.
> 
> TPF is indeed on the Internet but it isn't google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's nothing like that at all.
> 
> The car dealership wants to sell you something. TPF does not...
Click to expand...


Well, that's not entirely correct. There are ads. It's a business.


----------



## Derrel

A few thoughts on runnah's most-excellent suggestions for those seeking buying suggestion/guidance here on TPF:

1-Budget often can determine if you MUST buy used, or if you must buy third-party equipment, or refurbished. If you are unwilling to go with refurbished or used gear, it's helpful for us to know that, but ultimately the budget can be critical; if you want a 70-200/2.8, but can spend only $275...well...the closest might be a BGN-grade 80-200 f/2.8 from KEH.COM.

2. State what you have currently. YES!!!!! State your camera brand, and model/format. If you have a Canon, Nikon, or Sony, please state that. 

3.Intentions. Yeah...helpful. If you are planning a format change within a year or two, stating that would be helpful. If you have plans to someday shoot high school sports 3,4,5,6 years in the future, or plan on seriously studying photography or starting a business, stating those intentions might be very helpful.

4. Skill level is helpful for us to know, but at the same time, some higher-end zooms and lenses are "lifetime", or at least "10 to 15 YEAR-capable" pieces of equipment, so it is often a good strategy to buy for where you HOPE or PLAN TO BE AT a ways in the future.


----------



## Steve5D

manaheim said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liken it to showing up at a random car dealership and saying "I want a car". You'll get terrible service and end up walking away ripped off and disappointed. Show up to a dealership with a particular type of car with features you like and you'll have a better experience.
> 
> TPF is indeed on the Internet but it isn't google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nothing like that at all.
> 
> The car dealership wants to sell you something. TPF does not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's not entirely correct. There are ads. It's a business.
Click to expand...


But an answer that someone would get here, from another forum member, is not going to be influenced an iota by the ads that are run here...


----------



## runnah

Steve5D said:


> But an answer that someone would get here, from another forum member, is not going to be influenced an iota by the ads that are run here...



As an aside, I don't think that in all my many years of internetting I have ever clicked on a banner ad.


----------



## runnah

Steve5D said:


> Not even one of the ads to get a concealed weapons permit??



I did order what I thought was a flashlight from one of those ads and for some reason it didn't even light up.


----------



## manaheim

Ok this thread was just ridiculous.

Cut it out. Now.

Anyone posting another obnoxious or inflammatory remark will be given an infraction at least, and possibly a short ban.

No exceptions.


----------



## runnah

Derrel said:


> A few thoughts on runnah's most-excellent suggestions for those seeking buying suggestion/guidance here on TPF:  1-Budget often can determine if you MUST buy used, or if you must buy third-party equipment, or refurbished. If you are unwilling to go with refurbished or used gear, it's helpful for us to know that, but ultimately the budget can be critical; if you want a 70-200/2.8, but can spend only $275...well...the closest might be a BGN-grade 80-200 f/2.8 from KEH.COM.  2. State what you have currently. YES!!!!! State your camera brand, and model/format. If you have a Canon, Nikon, or Sony, please state that.  3.Intentions. Yeah...helpful. If you are planning a format change within a year or two, stating that would be helpful. If you have plans to someday shoot high school sports 3,4,5,6 years in the future, or plan on seriously studying photography or starting a business, stating those intentions might be very helpful.  4. Skill level is helpful for us to know, but at the same time, some higher-end zooms and lenses are "lifetime", or at least "10 to 15 YEAR-capable" pieces of equipment, so it is often a good strategy to buy for where you HOPE or PLAN TO BE AT a ways in the future.



#1 I agree with you comments. It boggles my mind how many people don't think to buy used. Photography is a luxury hobby and like most others you can find barely use gear cheap because folks move on. When I snowboarded frequently I could always get killer deals on equipment that had been used for a few days during the season. Since it was last years model I was able to get it for more than half off.


----------



## minicoop1985

Derrel said:


> A few thoughts on runnah's most-excellent suggestions for those seeking buying suggestion/guidance here on TPF:
> 
> 1-Budget often can determine if you MUST buy used, or if you must buy third-party equipment, or refurbished. If you are unwilling to go with refurbished or used gear, it's helpful for us to know that, but ultimately the budget can be critical; if you want a 70-200/2.8, but can spend only $275...well...the closest might be a BGN-grade 80-200 f/2.8 from KEH.COM.
> 
> 2. State what you have currently. YES!!!!! State your camera brand, and model/format. If you have a Canon, Nikon, or Sony, please state that.
> 
> 3.Intentions. Yeah...helpful. If you are planning a format change within a year or two, stating that would be helpful. If you have plans to someday shoot high school sports 3,4,5,6 years in the future, or plan on seriously studying photography or starting a business, stating those intentions might be very helpful.
> 
> 4. Skill level is helpful for us to know, but at the same time, some higher-end zooms and lenses are "lifetime", or at least "10 to 15 YEAR-capable" pieces of equipment, so it is often a good strategy to buy for where you HOPE or PLAN TO BE AT a ways in the future.



You're right, but a lot of people are afraid of going with used gear. There's horror stories abound, but a lot of them are unfounded. What I'm saying is listen to Derrel here-keep an open mind. If buying used is scary (which is actually quite understandable), do your research and buy from a reputable used dealer perhaps instead of someone on eBay (there are reputable sellers on eBay too).


----------



## Steve5D

I'll buy used lenses from private parties, but not bodies. The only exception to that was when I bought my Sigma 50-500mm. I was hemming and hawing over the price until the guy said "How 'bout I throw in the 20D?".

That's the only time I've purchased a used body. That said, I don't think I would hesitate to purchase a used body from B&H or Adorama...


----------



## ronlane

manaheim said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and stick this and we'll see if I get in trouble for it later.



If they try to get on to you just turn around and wiggle your little bunny cotton tail at them. I mean, who could get mad at a bunny, right..


----------



## krs

hello,
budget, not applicable to this question
i currently just got a lumix gf6, mirrorless camera
my intention is to learn to work it properly
skill level, probably beginner

i am looking for the best place to receive some quick training, instruction on the best way to use this camera...
thank you..


----------



## sara92

Hi,
I'm looking for a camera for my sister and I found the sony alpha 3000. It's right on my budget. She used to own an old agfa on film, but it's done. Would it be a good choice, as she hates the digital camera's images? Thanks


----------



## gsgary

Even if you follow 1-5 you will still be recommended to buy a Nikon on here


----------



## The_Traveler

Zombie thread


----------



## Designer

The_Traveler said:


> Zombie thread


gsgary can't let it go.


----------



## Bebulamar

My tip is don't ask what kind of camera or lenses should you buy. If you do you will get a bunch of answers but in the end they don't help you make the decision at all. These types of questions are best answred by you yourself.


----------



## snowbear

Bebulamar said:


> My tip is don't ask what kind of camera or lenses should you buy. If you do you will get a bunch of answers but in the end they don't help you make the decision at all. These types of questions are best answred by you yourself.


----------



## EPS01

So, let me start as you ordered:

1. Budget: very low, actually no more than 40-50 euros per month (12 month time) so that makes it 400-500 euro camera

2. I do not own any type of camera, 100% new to this colourful path

3. Having a "pro" camera that will give me space to learn and improve, use it for at least couple of years. The main priority is taking photos of kids and family, nature while out on trips. Nothing too crazy, at least not for some time now.

4. Never help pro camera in my hand.

5. I did research on camera that I found fitting and affordable, and that was Sony A5000. Thoughts are 50/50. It is hard to judge from a perspective where buying $500 or $700 is more or less same since that is a HUGE gap for me.

Anyways, I am on xroads between Canon 1300d or Sony A5000.


----------



## Ella Chen

pretty good for beginner.


----------

